# Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???



## flosse99 (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo habe mal ne Frage!

Besteht die Möglichkeit, das man Makrelen vom Strand aus mit der Spinnrute fängt? Habe nicht so den drang danach mit dem Kutter rauszufahren! |krank: 
Könnt ihr mir eventuelle Standplätze und Köder nennen? 

MfG
Flosse99


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

...in den helder an der Mole kannst die mit Fischfetzen welche fangen...genauso angeln wie auf Hornhecht


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

Macht wenig Sinn, da die Makrelen weiter draussen stehen - http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/meeresfische/makrele/makrele.html

Man kann es aber versuchen, z.´B. in Helgoland oder im Hafen Hörnum (Sylt).


----------



## flosse99 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

Wo ist helder an der Mole???

Kommen die Makrelen nicht näher ans Ufer??? 
Wie fische ich mit Fischfetzen? Was nehme ich für Fischfetzen? Habe keine Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln!

MfG
Flosse 99


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*



			
				flosse99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist helder an der Mole???
> 
> Kommen die Makrelen nicht näher ans Ufer???
> Wie fische ich mit Fischfetzen? Was nehme ich für Fischfetzen? Habe keine Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln!
> ...


 
Den Helder - liegt an der niederländischen Küste.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

@flosse99  habe selber schon Makrelen in DenHelder von der Mole aus gefangen...kommen da defintiv nah genug ans Ufer!
Einfach ne vorgebleite Pose...ca. 40gr, 2m Vorfach, und nen 4er Haken nehmen...
Fischfetzen vom Hering...oder ....ähnliches...

viel Erfolg


----------



## nikmark (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

An der Mole in Ijmuiden in Holland. Die ist ca. 1,5 km lang  und somit bist du schnell auf Tiefe.  Da werden regelmässig Makrelen gefangen.
Guckst du auch hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28309&highlight=Ijmuiden

Nikmark


----------



## Lotte (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

moin-moin,

auch auf helgoland kannst du makrelen von den molen aus fangen!!!


----------



## Tyron (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> auch auf helgoland kannst du makrelen von den molen aus fangen!!!


 
Stimmt!#6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*

Zwischen Agger Tange und Nörre Vorupör manchmal bis Hanstholm in Dänemark. Bei Westwind mit Fanggarantie.
Gefangen wird mit allen gängigen Makrelenködern und -.systemen in den Buhnen. Bei starkem Wind werden einige Makrelen mit einer Welle an Land gespült und brauchst sie dann nur einsammeln.


----------



## Tyron (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus???*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei starkem Wind werden einige Makrelen mit einer Welle an Land gespült und brauchst sie dann nur einsammeln.


 

Was?|kopfkrat 
Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört...
Davon würd ich mich selbst mal sehr gern überzeugen...#6


----------

